# I'm tired of this CRAP



## Metalmario75 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm sick and tired of having to wait MONTHS before games are released here. And don't give me that "THEY HAEV TO TRANSLATE IT INTO TEH OTHER LANGUAGES LAWL" excuse, they could give games to us in the UK when the US gets them and make those lazy people over in France, Germany, etc who can't be bothered to learn english wait. I mean come on! We have to wait 3 MONTHS for Brawl! Why should WE have to wait just so they can translate it into some other languages we don't even care about?


----------



## SL92 (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree, but I'm over here, so I'm happy   
B)			 

Hey, you guys got The World Ends With You and Mario Kart before us.


----------



## Metalmario75 (Apr 19, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] I agree, but I'm over here, so I'm happy   
B)			 

Hey, you guys got The World Ends With You and Mario Kart before us. [/quote]
 Mario kart?! MARIO *CEN-3.0-SORD*ING KART?! You guys have to wait a mere few WEEKS before you get it! We have to wait 3 *CEN-3.0-SORD*ING MONTHS for brawl!
(Sorry for swearing, I'm in a bit of a bad mood now)


----------



## SL92 (Apr 19, 2008)

Metalmario75 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I agree, but I'm over here, so I'm happy   
B)
> 
> Hey, you guys got The World Ends With You and Mario Kart before us.


Mario kart?! MARIO *CEN-3.0-SORD*ING KART?! You guys have to wait a mere few WEEKS before you get it! We have to wait 3 *CEN-3.0-SORD*ING MONTHS for brawl!
(Sorry for swearing, I'm in a bit of a bad mood now) [/quote]
 Hey, I tried my best to make you feel better.

Simultaneous worldwide release dates are goals for some developers now, actually.


----------



## Micah (Apr 19, 2008)

Metalmario75 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I agree, but I'm over here, so I'm happy   
B)
> 
> Hey, you guys got The World Ends With You and Mario Kart before us.


Mario kart?! MARIO *CEN-3.0-SORD*ING KART?! You guys have to wait a mere few WEEKS before you get it! We have to wait 3 *CEN-3.0-SORD*ING MONTHS for brawl!
(Sorry for swearing, I'm in a bit of a bad mood now) [/quote]
 Brawl's worth the wait.


----------



## Metalmario75 (Apr 19, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Metalmario75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brawl's worth the wait.    			 [/quote]
 Yeah, but I keep on seeing all these posts on forums saying "BRAWL IS TEH BEST GAEM EVAR" or "HAI DO U WANA PLAI BRAWL" or even "LAWL UR COUNTRY DUNT HAEV BRAWL LOLOLOLOLOLOL" and it's making me jealous...


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 19, 2008)

Metalmario75 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I keep on seeing all these posts on forums saying "BRAWL IS TEH BEST GAEM EVAR" or "HAI DO U WANA PLAI BRAWL" or even "LAWL UR COUNTRY DUNT HAEV BRAWL LOLOLOLOLOLOL" and it's making me jealous... [/quote]
 What kind of forums do you go to?


----------



## SL92 (Apr 19, 2008)

Metalmario75 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I keep on seeing all these posts on forums saying "BRAWL IS TEH BEST GAEM EVAR" or "HAI DO U WANA PLAI BRAWL" or even "LAWL UR COUNTRY DUNT HAEV BRAWL LOLOLOLOLOLOL" and it's making me jealous... [/quote]
 I'm truly sorry to hear you suffering through this.


*chuckles*


----------



## Metalmario75 (Apr 19, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Metalmario75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of forums do you go to? [/quote]
 Usually forums about gaming, which means that practically every american on the forum has brawl. And since 90% of the population on most gaming forums is American or lives in America, almost everyone on the forum has brawl. Which then means that they're obviously going to talk about it alot.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 19, 2008)

That's cold  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 19, 2008)

Metalmario75 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually forums about gaming, which means that practically every american on the forum has brawl. And since 90% of the population on most gaming forums is American or lives in America, almost everyone on the forum has brawl. Which then means that they're obviously going to talk about it alot. [/quote]
 <_<

I was asking what idiotic forums you go to.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 19, 2008)

Nsider2!!!


----------



## SL92 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Nsider2!!!


 QFT


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, seriously, I know it's crappy that you don't have it yet, but you guys get other games before us sometimes as well as SL has said. Whining certainly isn't going to make it come any faster.


----------



## Metalmario75 (Apr 19, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Wow, seriously, I know it's crappy that you don't have it yet, but you guys get other games before us sometimes as well as SL has said. Whining certainly isn't going to make it come any faster.


 Yes, but like I said America doesn't have to wait months for them like we do. It's usually a few weeks.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 19, 2008)

Metalmario75 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True, that can definitely be a pain, but if it matters THAT much, I suggest selling your wii and importing an American one along with American games when they come out.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 19, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Metalmario75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He'll say his mom won't let him, plus he's only eleven, so when he does say he can't, it'll just make him realize that if he can't do that or move, he's screwed and should stop complaining.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 19, 2008)

You can always use the Wii Freeloader.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nintendo is probably going to be very careful with European release since the "Brain Age incident." I forget which word the game used, but if you scored low, the Dr. would call you something that is UK slang for mentally handicapped. Nintendo refunded the game from everyone and gave them an edited version of the game.

Or maybe it was some Mario spin-off game. Oh well.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 20, 2008)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> Nintendo is probably going to be very careful with European release since the "Brain Age incident." I forget which word the game used, but if you scored low, the Dr. would call you something that is UK slang for mentally handicapped. Nintendo refunded the game from everyone and gave them an edited version of the game.
> 
> Or maybe it was some Mario spin-off game. Oh well.


 It was Mario Party 8, actually.


----------



## Micah (Apr 20, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DSCUBER9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Figures.


----------



## Mino (Apr 20, 2008)

Metalmario75 said:
			
		

> I'm sick and tired of having to wait MONTHS before games are released here. And don't give me that "THEY HAEV TO TRANSLATE IT INTO TEH OTHER LANGUAGES LAWL" excuse, they could give games to us in the UK when the US gets them and make those lazy people over in France, Germany, etc who can't be bothered to learn english wait. I mean come on! We have to wait 3 MONTHS for Brawl! Why should WE have to wait just so they can translate it into some other languages we don't even care about?


 So people are lazy for not learning your primary language?

How many languages do _you_ know?

I'm sure most Europeans learn several languages besides their own.


----------



## Mino (Apr 20, 2008)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> Nintendo is probably going to be very careful with European release since the "Brain Age incident." I forget which word the game used, but if you scored low, the Dr. would call you something that is UK slang for mentally handicapped. Nintendo refunded the game from everyone and gave them an edited version of the game.
> 
> Or maybe it was some Mario spin-off game. Oh well.


What did the game say?

Edit - Google told me it was "spastic."


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DSCUBER9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I checked and it was both Mario Party 8 and some brain-training game by Ubisoft. So I was pretty close.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 21, 2008)

Poor, poor angry englishman.


It'll come soon, mkay?


----------



## Micah (Apr 25, 2008)

Brawl is coming to the UK on June 27. I doubt that kid'll ever read this.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 26, 2008)

Metalmario75 said:
			
		

> I'm sick and tired of having to wait MONTHS before games are released here. And don't give me that "THEY HAEV TO TRANSLATE IT INTO TEH OTHER LANGUAGES LAWL" excuse, they could give games to us in the UK when the US gets them and make those lazy people over in France, Germany, etc who can't be bothered to learn english wait. I mean come on! We have to wait 3 MONTHS for Brawl! Why should WE have to wait just so they can translate it into some other languages we don't even care about?


You're so right, because everyone in the world should need to learn English because you can't get you have to wait for your VIDEO GAMES.

Why don't you just import from Asia, they use PAL, the language barrier shouldn't be a problem either,  because apparently you know you apparently know every language in existence. Oh wait, no you don't, you're just a hypocritical *CEN-7.2-SORD*.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 27, 2008)

He is actually upset that things are already translated to english for america months before he can get it.  


I have to agree that the wait between launches in diferent parts of the world was pretty huge.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 27, 2008)

Metalmario75 said:
			
		

> make those lazy people over in France, Germany, etc who *can't be bothered to learn english* wait.


 You are so *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing ********...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 27, 2008)

Metalmario75 said:
			
		

> I'm sick and tired of having to wait MONTHS before games are released here. And don't give me that "THEY HAEV TO TRANSLATE IT INTO TEH OTHER LANGUAGES LAWL" excuse, they could give games to us in the UK when the US gets them and make those lazy people over in France, Germany, etc who can't be bothered to learn english wait. I mean come on! We have to wait 3 MONTHS for Brawl! Why should WE have to wait just so they can translate it into some other languages we don't even care about?


Umm, so do you know Japanese? French? German? No? Ok, then shut the *CEN-3.0-SORD* up, kthnxbi.


----------



## Micah (Apr 27, 2008)

*nominates that this topic be locked*


----------



## SL92 (Apr 27, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> *nominates that this topic be locked*


 *seconds, though the thread is highly comical*


----------



## Micah (Apr 27, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Koehler said:
			
		

> *nominates that this topic be locked*


*seconds, though the thread is highly comical* [/quote]
 It'll still have a piece of TBT history.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 27, 2008)

*agrees*


----------

